# 2.5 update information from Kindle support



## padawan0620 (May 10, 2010)

This is 6 days old, so mostly everybody may know about it already.
I found this here :
http://www.amazon.com/tag/kindle/forum/ref=cm_cd_search_res_ti?_encoding=UTF8&cdMsgNo=1&cdPage=1&cdSort=oldest&cdThread=Tx33AOXLN41999V&cdMsgID=Mx1JZPP2YN6TIZM#Mx1JZPP2YN6TIZM

Here is the starting content:

Just got off the phone with a very nice CS tech at Kindle support. I was calling for what I thought was an unrelated problem, but nooo...
Found out some really interesting things...

To start, the 2.5 update has been released to about 20,000 devices in the first 2 weeks of May (as we've seen). The purpose of a limited rollout was to ease the load on Kindle support if there were any problems. The tech indicated there have been a few problems, but they've been corrected and a full rollout has been scheduled 'soon'.

Wave 3 started a few days ago, as evidenced by some of the folks around the forum doing the happy dance.

But here's the interesting bit...

The update can take 2-4 days to download to your Kindles!
I suspected this might happen, as a 10mb binary file is hard to compress (unlike books, which compress pretty nicely). So in order to keep the strain off the wireless networks, the update comes to our Kindles in smaller chunks. (I found this out because he had to take a look at my Kindle's activity log, and he noted that mine was in the process of downloading the update - I won't have the whole thing until sometime Saturday. Ah well...).

The tech didn't say, but I think Kindles will download the update chunks in sleep mode as well, but only if wireless is active. If you have to turn off wireless because you live in a no-signal area (like I do), the update picks up once wireless is back on.

More importantly, he said that while the download is taking place, our Kindles **MAY** experience some odd behavior, i.e., slow button response (but only for a moment), subscription content delays, etc. He said not to be too concerned, it means our beloved Kindles are busy downloading and storing the data.

IF strange behavior continues for more than 3-4 days, you need to contact Kindle support, as it may not be the update download causing your problems.

Bottom line folks, just WAIT. The whole process takes about 4 days to complete, longer if you have to turn off wireless to conserve battery. But the rollout has definately been scheduled, for some time after this latest wave is done.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

.... hmmmm ... if that's the case, (and I'm not sure if I'm buying it and there's so many rumors out there ...) I'll wait until there's a downloadable version.  I never leave my wireless on  and wouldn't want to wait days.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Rumors are killing me


----------



## padawan0620 (May 10, 2010)

I'm hoping somebody can confirm or dispel this.


----------



## Valken (Jan 16, 2010)

Notice last night that I could not download three new books that I bought.  Could this be because of the update?  I am getting an error notice that said I cannot connect at this time so try later or do a restart from the settings menu.  I did do a restart from the settings menu but it did not correct the problem.  So do you think it is because of the 2.5 update?

Thanks,
Carrie


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Carrie, welcome to KindleBoards! 

Did you try to call Kindle Support?

Betsy


----------



## padawan0620 (May 10, 2010)

Carrie,
       Betsy has a good idea. You might be able to find out if this information is good or not. If you do, please let us know!

Thanks,
Dave.


----------



## Valken (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome.  I have actually been a member since I received my Kindle for Christmas last year.  I have checked in quite often and received alot of help from this forum even though I have never posted until now.

Actually no I haven't called.  I came here to look and see if anyone else was having a problem and found the above posting.  It seemed that my problem might be connected.  I normally leave my wifi on so I could easily be getting the update or the service is logged with handing out the updates.  Another posting mentioned that their newspaper subscription was behind two days.  May call in a day or two if the problem persists.  I can read what I have loaded.  The only reason I even noticed a problem was that I was taking advantage of a couple of new free books and they would not download.  Will try and call this evening if possible, may have to be tomorrow.  I will post what I find out.

Thanks,
Carrie


----------



## padawan0620 (May 10, 2010)

Carrie, just wanted to let you know I just turned on my Kindle and got the same error message you got. We shall see if this means anything.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 5, 2009)

It would take a load of Amazon's wireless if they would just post the download on their website so we could install in from our computers.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Pirate said:


> It would take a load of Amazon's wireless if they would just post the download on their website so we could install in from our computers.


Excellent idea!


----------



## fbergese (May 6, 2010)

I totally agree with the suggestion to implement the update through computer as done in the past.
Can't wait anymore!!!!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Valken said:


> Notice last night that I could not download three new books that I bought. Could this be because of the update? I am getting an error notice that said I cannot connect at this time so try later or do a restart from the settings menu. I did do a restart from the settings menu but it did not correct the problem. So do you think it is because of the 2.5 update?
> 
> Thanks,
> Carrie


I got that last night as well. My Kindle had frozen and when it came back up I had no books at all, even the sideloaded ones were gone. I turned on whispernet and tried to sync and got the message, several times. I eventually connected and all my books came back onto the Kindle. I did not get the update, I am still on 2.3.


----------



## kat89447 (Nov 6, 2009)

I got my update about 2 weeks ago. The poster is pretty dead on about the process, at least in my case. I had the April 14 date on my K2 US version and because I knew they were rolling out the update so I left my wireless on at night while plugged in. I did have some strange issues for a week or so. Thing like books taking longer to download, blogs not updating and sudden restarts. Then it all stopped and I was going through my pages of books and suddenly I had the update. It did not reboot itself, it just appeared. Some people have said their Kindle rebooted, mine did not it just showed up. I have not had any problems with connecting or downloading or my blogs since I got the update. As I said earlier, I have the K2 US version so it may react different to different models.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I also had problems with my kindle this week. I was using the TTS & had to either stop it or pause it & then it didn't work. i restarted kindle, had a blank page, & thought it's either the update or I didn't hold the switch long enough. I think it was the 3rd try to get the kindle to restart & my books reappeared. I still don't have the update. I leave on the whispernet all the time, which is killing my battery. The last update, (whispernet was on at night only), I waited a month before finally doing it myself manually. I think my date change was April 13, 2010 on my Kindle.


----------



## luv4kitties (Aug 18, 2009)

Valken and padawan-
Hmmm...interesting.  My K2 was doing the same thing last week that yours are doing now.  I wondered, at the time, if it was trying to download the update but couldn't because I have the font hack and also because I only turn on the whispernet to download books when I have purchased them.  After several days of my K2's odd behavior, I posted a question here on KB with its symptoms, asking for advice.  I also turned on the whispernet and decided to leave it on for several hours (but I didn't remove the font hack).  When I went back to my K2 in order to implement the advice that I got here, everything had already gone back to normal.  It sounds like there are other people whose Kindles are acting the same way mine did (with the message that it can't connect right now)....  I wonder what it means?  If you haven't tried it, maybe try leaving on the whispernet for several hours, like I did.  Maybe your K2 will go back to normal too...


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

My Kindle froze this morning and I had to do a restart. I was hopeful that was the sign of the update but alas, no. I don't usually leave WN on but I think I will leave it today, just to see if anything happens.

L


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

I've left my WN on since the rollout began. Still on 2.3 

Just tried synching and looking for new items and I also got the above message. But its not unusual for me to not have a connection at my desk.


----------



## mwb (Dec 5, 2008)

At this point.  I'm just waiting for the computer download and I'll do my K2 and DX that way, as I did the last one.


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

I've gotten that error message three times in the last two days.  "Your kindle can not connect at this time. please try again later.  If this continues do a restart"  or something like that.  I've restarted my kindle each time.  It took me two days to purchase a book from a sample I was reading.  And then, it didn't even show up with the sample.. it came in by itself through wispernet about an hour after I last tried to buy it from that sample and I now have both the book and the sample.  

I'm still not updated, I'm at 2.3.3.  My registration date says Mayl 12, though.  What does that mean?  I've seen mentioned a few times on a couple threads here and other places about the registration dates being changed.   I did have the screen saver hack on till Sunday, when I decided to take it off to see if I was updated or would get updated.  

I've been hitting sync for new items a few times each day, just in case too.  Nothing so far.  But my wispernet coverage is terrible out here.  I never get more than three bars, and usually hover at 1 or 1 and a half, if I'm lucky.  LOL


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

mwb said:


> At this point. I'm just waiting for the computer download and I'll do my K2 and DX that way, as I did the last one.


Ditto, I think that is going to be the ONLY way I see this update. Already put my font hack back on my Kindle, got tired of keeping the Whispernet on all day waiting for 2.5 to download.


----------



## happyblob (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm getting annoyed and frustrated with this. Talk about a tedious process.


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

> I now have both the book and the sample.


That's how it has always worked for me. If I buy a book from the sample it downloads the book to my kindle and I have both the sample and the book. Has it worked differently for you before?


----------



## PinkKindle (Sep 10, 2009)

I was having the same kind of problems -- very slow and unresponsive WN, clicking on something in the Kindle Store and waiting forever before anything happened, "bought" free books not downloading right away, etc.  I had had the same kind of issues when my Kindle was trying to get the 2.3.3 update (I left my hacks on at that time, trying to avoid bothering with the update, but it finally caught up with me!), and when I removed my hacks and received that update, everything cleared up.

So I removed my hacks on Tuesday (5/18/10) to see if the update would come and make my poor Kindle all better again.  I have left the hacks off since then (you know, some of these screensavers aren't actually so bad ) and left my WN on (charging at night).  I'm still at 2.3.3.  My WN seems a bit more responsive, but not necessarily back to normal -- and I still get random "cannot connect" errors, even when I'm not actively trying to connect (like while I'm reading), but the WN has been on in the background.

So, I'm hopeful this means I'm getting my update chunks.   My WN was never fantastic in my house to begin with (useable, but not wonderful), so my chunk-getting process will probably take forever!   Oh, and if it matters, my date change was to April 19th.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

PinkKindle said:


> you know, some of these screensavers aren't actually so bad


Yeah, one of them is quite nice.


----------



## tbonney (Jan 9, 2010)

Is there any chance that the hacks are responsible for WN problem?  I'll be honest, the idea of hacking my Kindle sounds scary and it wouldn't surprise me if it doesn't void the warranty.  Having paid for the extended warranty I'm not interested in risking voiding it.


----------



## Just Wonderin (Dec 22, 2009)

is there any correlaton between the "new" registration dates that are appearing on all of our Kindles and the order in which the 2.5 update is being rolled out?  I'd be curious to know what the registration dates for those lucky ones who have received the update and those who have not.

I believe I read a person with an April 14th is in the process if receiving an update...my new registration date is April 21st...

What's your registration date and your update status


----------



## ElAguila (Dec 25, 2009)

My registration date changed after i did the 2.3.3 update. I spoke to amazon about it and they said it is just a date that resides on the kindle itself and that the original date is in their database. They are not sure why the kindle re-registered itself so I don't think it has anything to do with the 2.5 update.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

tbonney said:


> Is there any chance that the hacks are responsible for WN problem? I'll be honest, the idea of hacking my Kindle sounds scary and it wouldn't surprise me if it doesn't void the warranty. Having paid for the extended warranty I'm not interested in risking voiding it.


The hacks do not void the warranty. Amazon has already stated it. They just won't support problems caused by the hacks. (But they will support a Kindle with the Hacks on.. They just asked me to remove them when we were troubleshooting. I can tell you, that I have yet to see somebody brick their Kindle when applying the hack. Anything that has gone wrong has been fixable. (I will admit to doing a step wrong in the font hack at one point and having a few minutes of not knowing what to do, but a quick search showed me the fix).

As long as you download the proper file and follow directions you won't have any problems with it.


----------



## tnafbrat (Oct 2, 2009)

My registration date is showing April 16, 2010, but I'm still on 2.3.3 .... SIGH!


----------



## Just Wonderin (Dec 22, 2009)

The reason I am curious is because it seems as everyone's registration dates changed with the last update roll out...I am wondering if they will roll out 2.5 in the same order...Did registration dates change, again, when 2.5 was received?


----------



## AppleBlossom (Jul 9, 2009)

Just Wonderin said:


> is there any correlaton between the "new" registration dates that are appearing on all of our Kindles and the order in which the 2.5 update is being rolled out? I'd be curious to know what the registration dates for those lucky ones who have received the update and those who have not.
> 
> I believe I read a person with an April 14th is in the process if receiving an update...my new registration date is April 21st...
> 
> What's your registration date and your update status


Doesn't seem to be a correlation. Mine is April 13th.


----------



## Just Wonderin (Dec 22, 2009)

Apple Blossom, did you get the 2.5 update yet?


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

April 14 and no update.  Still on 2.3.


----------



## padawan0620 (May 10, 2010)

2 cents time: Amazon could be randomly generating who gets it based on your serial #?


----------



## AppleBlossom (Jul 9, 2009)

Just Wonderin said:


> Apple Blossom, did you get the 2.5 update yet?


No, unfortunately I haven't gotten it...


----------



## mwheeler311 (May 24, 2010)

Weird, my registration date is showing May 15, 2010, had this Kindle since December 2009. Still no update.


----------

